# Touring Portugal



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

We are currently on the site the police use in Tavira. The staff here are great and its quite busy.

Has anyone any site recommendations as we will be touring down to Sagres and would like a few stops inbetween ( preferably with latitude and longitude directions) as my sat nav loves them.

Plus any other aires, free camps etc would be great to ( again with LAT / LONG) if possible.

Cheers

DJM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi DJM
I would help if I could but all of my locations are way up north.
Apart from Sines all are north of Lisboa.
Have a great time


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Grath

We will be travelling up North in a while so any info would be great

cheers

DJM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*O/N locations*

Ok

Sines, down by the harbour (wild)

Peniche aire M/H parking opposite Fire station

Also a nice spot 
On cliffs beteen Peniche and Cabo Carvoeiro
N39* 22.354 W009*22.483

Obidos aire 
N39*21.358 W009*09.404

Foz do Arecho car park aire 
N39*25.700 W009*13.352

Sao Martinho do Porto parking
N39*30.125 W009*08.471

Pria Vaqueira M/H parking 
N40*33.911 W008*46.014

Costa Nova aire 
40*36.735 W008*44.957

Barra aire
N40*38.620 W008*44.538

Cais da Bestida parking
N40*45.627 W008*40.602

Bico da Murto parking
N40*43.819 W008*38.881

Pria Afife north of Viana Q Castelo
N42*36.360 W007*46.796

Costa Nova aire
N40*36.735 W008*44.957

Gala Beach sourth of Figuera de Foz
N40*07.506 W008*51.826

Torreira littleport
N40*45.441 W008*42.092

Vina do Castelo
N41*41.870 W008*51.075

All of these are Wild or car park or aire and all have good sea or river views. We have overnighted at them all.
Only Obidos is in any guide (as far as I know) the rest I found myself by just driving down there and we felt safe at all
Enjoy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

DJM, will you need GPL :?: if you do there is a place a few miles north of Torreira.
I can give you the location if need be, but it is in the Vicarious guide


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

GPL ?

DJM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> GPL ?
> 
> DJM


GPL ?LPG same thing :!:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hee hee

yes as we are on gaslow

Cheers

DJM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

GPL

http://www.autogas.pt/mapa/#


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

It would be nice if others could add to this thread with more information as I am sure that my locations are but a few.
This is the first time I have shared my Portugal locations, please don't let me be alone.
I could do with a few new ones for my next tour to Portugal.
Lets share :idea: and we all gain :idea:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Only know one, its close to Lisbon on the river front here: http://goo.gl/maps/VF8U4 38.692283,-9.212592

Ian


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We toured around Spain and Portugal in Spring 2011 and have listed all the campsites and aires we stayed at including several in Portugal (and some we just came across as we drove along) on our website:

Campsites 

Aires

Not sure how many are open all year

Enjoy your travels

Steve


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

There is a free air at Lagos - quite near the harbour and has free wifi. The sat nav locations are in the Vic Books guide...


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> 
> We toured around Spain and Portugal in Spring 2011 and have listed all the campsites and aires we stayed at including several in Portugal (and some we just came across as we drove along) on our website:
> 
> ...


just in cae you donnt know - your camp/aire links are broken


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

For some reason the full colon is missing after HTTP, simply edit the address to include it. HTTP://

http://www.motorhomeandaway.com/aires_2011.html
http://www.motorhomeandaway.com/camp_eu_11.html

Ian


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Here are some spots that we've used. We're in Portugal now so if we find more we'll add later.
*Aljezur* parking behind market. Toilets are very clean. 
N 37.3177 W 8.80271

*Villareal de S. Antonio *N37.19964 W 7.41513 Very near nice overlooking river. Cost is 2.50 euros per night, but there are lots of people wild camping next to the aire. Water, waste and toilet emptying

*Sagres* There are 2 places . One is by the fort (which is signed from the main road).
The other is in the town on the clifftop next to the Mar a Vista Restauraunt. N37.0061 W 8.93954

*Vila Nova de Milfontes *a stunning location on a beach overlooking a picturesque estuary but out of town at Praia de Furna. Sorry no GPS but it's on the other side of river to the town. Go south on the N390 over the bridge then take the next road on the right signed Furness and follow it back towards the town.

I understand that in *Lagos* the aire is no longer free. There's a small cost but the critical thing is that there are only about a dozen places and although there's a maximum limit on how long you can stay nobody takes any notice so you would be very lucky to get in there.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi DJM We hope to be back in that site in Tavira come Jan. Is it still as reasonable cost wise?

Dick


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

olley said:


> For some reason the full colon is missing after HTTP, simply edit the address to include it. HTTP://
> 
> http://www.motorhomeandaway.com/aires_2011.html
> http://www.motorhomeandaway.com/camp_eu_11.html
> ...


Thanks,

Just picked up this thread again
I had the http bit in twice and must have edited it wrong 

Steve


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Glandwr said:


> Hi DJM We hope to be back in that site in Tavira come Jan. Is it still as reasonable cost wise?
> 
> Dick


Hi Dick

yes only 9.90 euros a night

Cheers

DJM


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

DJMotorhomer said:


> yes only 9.90 euros a night
> 
> Cheers
> 
> DJM


It was put up from just over 6 Euros after the Welsh guy in the Hymer told them that it wasnt enough :roll: :lol: - and he stays there!!! :lol:


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Lagos:- N37 06.936: W8 40.704:
€3.50 for the first 3 nights, then it's €2.50 - water €2 for 100 ltrs - 20 places. 

You can get LPG at the BP petrol station just before the aire on the N125 from Portimao.

Portimao Marina:- N37 07.176: W8 31.807:
€2.50 a night, water €2

Parque de Gale (near Albufeira):- N37 05.876: W8 14.607:
€6.50 a night inc. elec.

Parque da Palmeira (in Albufeira):- N37 05.876: W8 14.607: 
€7.50 a night inc. elec.

Faro Island:- N37 00.516: W7 59.724:
Free - small car park to right of bridge

Pedras D'el Rei: N37 05.479: W7 40.711
Free - parking to right of footpath/bridge to beach


Hope this is some help.

Christine


----------

